# FET 7pt5dt BFP can this be right? please help!!!



## Ruthyshimona (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiya, 
Any help would be most appreciated! My transfer was on 27th August at 11:00am, we transfered one grade A and one not so good embryo. I tested on the 31/08/12 and it was BFN then I tested today at 11:30am and It was BFP. I used a Clearblue digital test and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks, which would be right. But, i'm struggling to believe it cause I tested to early, could this be right? Anyone done this before and been really pregnant?  Thank you for taking the time to read this.     My Mood - cautiously optimistic


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your BFP hun   only your body is producing HCG so you are pregnant


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I tested 5 days post FET..............my signature below says it all.....congrats xxx


----------



## Ruthyshimona (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiya, Thank you both sooo much, I'm still in a state of amazement! 

Faithope -  Lots of    for your BFP! thank you for your support  

Clarabell1973 - Congratulations!   Thank you for your support


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I tested 7 days past a FET and got a faint BFP, so as there is no HCG in FET med's normally, I would say Congraulations.

X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Ruthyshimona* Ah bless you sweety, thats very kind


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I also tested 8dp5dt and my blood test result was 261 on this day so would of probably shown up positive from as early as 5dp and I'm pregnant with twins. I also had one good and one poor blastocyst transferred and they both stuck  . Sounds like a definate positive to me...congratulations  xx


----------

